# 2008 NBA Free Agents



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Free Agents
Player	Team	Type
Josh Childress Atlanta Restricted F.A.

Jeremy Richardson Atlanta Restricted F.A.

Josh Smith Atlanta Restricted F.A.

Salim Stoudamire Atlanta Restricted F.A.

Mario West Atlanta Restricted F.A.

Tony Allen Boston Restricted F.A.

P.J. Brown Boston Unrestricted F.A.

Sam Cassell Boston Unrestricted F.A.

Eddie House Boston Unrestricted F.A.

Scot Pollard Boston Unrestricted F.A.

Derek Anderson Charlotte Unrestricted F.A.

Earl Boykins Charlotte Unrestricted F.A.

Ryan Hollins Charlotte Restricted F.A.

Emeka Okafor Charlotte Restricted F.A.

Shannon Brown Chicago Unrestricted F.A.

Luol Deng Chicago Restricted F.A.

Chris Duhon Chicago Unrestricted F.A.

Ben Gordon Chicago Restricted F.A.

Demetris Nichols Chicago Restricted F.A.

Devin Brown Cleveland Unrestricted F.A.

Daniel Gibson Cleveland Restricted F.A.

Dwayne Jones Cleveland Restricted F.A.

Delonte West Cleveland Restricted F.A.

Malik Allen Dallas Unrestricted F.A.

Jose Barea Dallas Restricted F.A.

Devean George Dallas Unrestricted F.A.

Juwan Howard Dallas Unrestricted F.A.

Tyronn Lue Dallas Unrestricted F.A.

Jamaal Magloire Dallas Unrestricted F.A.

Antoine Wright Dallas Unrestricted F.A.

Anthony Carter Denver Unrestricted F.A.

Yakhouba Diawara Denver Restricted F.A.

Eduardo Najera Denver Unrestricted F.A.

J.R. Smith Denver Restricted F.A.

Juan Dixon Detroit Unrestricted F.A.

Jarvis Hayes Detroit Unrestricted F.A.

Walter Herrmann Detroit Restricted F.A.

Lindsey Hunter Detroit Unrestricted F.A.

Theo Ratliff Detroit Unrestricted F.A.

Mike Gansey Free Agent Restricted F.A.

Vincent Grier Free Agent Restricted F.A.

Pavel Podkolzin Free Agent Restricted F.A.

Chris Taft Free Agent Restricted F.A.

Matt Barnes Golden State Unrestricted F.A.

Andris Biedrins Golden State Restricted F.A.

Austin Croshere Golden State Unrestricted F.A.

Monta Ellis Golden State Restricted F.A.

Patrick O'Bryant Golden State Unrestricted F.A.

Mickael Pietrus Golden State Unrestricted F.A.

Carl Landry Houston Restricted F.A.

Dikembe Mutombo Houston Unrestricted F.A.

David Harrison Indiana Restricted F.A.

Flip Murray Indiana Unrestricted F.A.

Andre Owens Indiana Restricted F.A.

Kareem Rush Indiana Unrestricted F.A.

Paul Davis Los Angeles Clippers Restricted F.A.

Dan Dickau Los Angeles Clippers Unrestricted F.A.

Nick Fazekas Los Angeles Clippers Restricted F.A.

Shaun Livingston Los Angeles Clippers Restricted F.A.

Smush Parker Los Angeles Clippers Unrestricted F.A.

Quinton Ross Los Angeles Clippers Unrestricted F.A.

Marcus E. Williams Los Angeles Clippers Restricted F.A.

DJ Mbenga Los Angeles Lakers Unrestricted F.A.

Ira Newble Los Angeles Lakers Unrestricted F.A.

Ronny Turiaf Los Angeles Lakers Restricted F.A.

Sasha Vujacic Los Angeles Lakers Restricted F.A.

Andre Brown Memphis Restricted F.A.

Kwame Brown Memphis Unrestricted F.A.

Casey Jacobsen Memphis Unrestricted F.A.

Juan Carlos Navarro Memphis Restricted F.A.

Blake Ahearn Miami Restricted F.A.

Earl Barron Miami Unrestricted F.A.

Ricky Davis Miami Unrestricted F.A.

Alonzo Mourning Miami Unrestricted F.A.

Kasib Powell Miami Restricted F.A.

Chris Quinn Miami Restricted F.A.

Jason Williams Miami Unrestricted F.A.

Dorell Wright Miami Restricted F.A.

Royal Ivey Milwaukee Unrestricted F.A.

Michael Ruffin Milwaukee Unrestricted F.A.

Jake Voskuhl Milwaukee Unrestricted F.A.

Michael Doleac Minnesota Unrestricted F.A.

Ryan Gomes Minnesota Restricted F.A.

Chris Richard Minnesota Restricted F.A.

Craig Smith Minnesota Restricted F.A.

Kirk Snyder Minnesota Restricted F.A.

Sebastian Telfair Minnesota Restricted F.A.

Darrell Armstrong New Jersey Unrestricted F.A.

DeSagana Diop New Jersey Unrestricted F.A.

Nenad Krstic New Jersey Restricted F.A.

Bostjan Nachbar New Jersey Unrestricted F.A.

Chris Andersen New Orleans Unrestricted F.A.

Ryan Bowen New Orleans Unrestricted F.A.

Bonzi Wells New Orleans Unrestricted F.A.

Fred Jones New York Unrestricted F.A.

Randolph Morris New York Restricted F.A.

Carlos Arroyo Orlando Unrestricted F.A.

James Augustine Orlando Restricted F.A.

Keyon Dooling Orlando Unrestricted F.A.

Maurice Evans Orlando Unrestricted F.A.

Pat Garrity Orlando Unrestricted F.A.

Louis Amundson Philadelphia Restricted F.A.

Herbert Hill Philadelphia Restricted F.A.

Andre Iguodala Philadelphia Restricted F.A.

Kevin Ollie Philadelphia Unrestricted F.A.

Shavlik Randolph Philadelphia Restricted F.A.

Louis Williams Philadelphia Restricted F.A.

Gordan Giricek Phoenix Unrestricted F.A.

Linton Johnson Phoenix Unrestricted F.A.

Sean Marks Phoenix Unrestricted F.A.

Eric Piatkowski Phoenix Unrestricted F.A.

Brian Skinner Phoenix Unrestricted F.A.

Von Wafer Portland Restricted F.A.

Anthony Johnson Sacramento Unrestricted F.A.

Beno Udrih Sacramento Unrestricted F.A.

Lorenzen Wright Sacramento Unrestricted F.A.

Michael Finley San Antonio Unrestricted F.A.

Robert Horry San Antonio Unrestricted F.A.

DerMarr Johnson San Antonio Unrestricted F.A.

Damon Stoudamire San Antonio Unrestricted F.A.

Kurt Thomas San Antonio Unrestricted F.A.

Ronald Dupree Seattle Unrestricted F.A.

Francisco Elson Seattle Unrestricted F.A.

Mickael Gelabale Seattle Restricted F.A.

Robert Swift Seattle Restricted F.A.

Primoz Brezec Toronto Unrestricted F.A.

Jose Calderon Toronto Restricted F.A.

Carlos Delfino Toronto Restricted F.A.

CJ Miles Utah Restricted F.A.

Antawn Jamison Washington Unrestricted F.A.

Roger Mason Washington Unrestricted F.A.


The player that I can't stop looking at and thinking we need him along side Al Jefferson is Emeka Okafor. He's asking for way to much money, I think as a charlotte fan that we should keep him if he lessens the money. But if as a Timberwolves fan I think he'll become this years Dwight Howard next year.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Well lots of decent names up there. But no one good is likely to come here off that list. Most of the best are restricted free agents anyway. Okafor would be an awesome player to have here with Big Al.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Okafor would be awesome... but thats a dream really, Diop for the MLE is possible, otherwise its looking at young guys like O'bryant who could develop with the team


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Re-Sign Gomes to be our garbage man.

Sign Diop if possible depending on our draft.

Sign O'brant on the cheap.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

just sign mutombo he will solve all your problems


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

if he was 10 years younger mutombo would be the perfect compliment to Al


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I was just looking at the espn free agent list and thinking about what the Wolves should/could do, considering we have pretty much nothing but our exceptions (and trades), outside of the draft. One thing that I thought would possibly work pretty well is, what about offering Shavlik Randolph a couple million a year--maybe the biennial exception? First of all, _obviously_ I know he's no real answer. But he is a big-enough, hustling big guy whose shot-blocking and rebounding are proven (on a per-minute basis, although not a full-time basis) at the NBA level. He's skilled and versatile, a nice passer and a guy who doesn't really want to be "the man," and so would have no problem deferring. We need depth at the big spots, as we have virtually nothing at all. Randolph is restricted, but more than, say, $2.5 million a year would likely get him. I'd offer something like 3 years, $9 million total. We still need more bigs, either through the draft, free agency or trades, but I think Randolph could step in and either be a starter alongside Jefferson or a reserve. We could get 20+ mpg out of him if he's healthy and probably in that time, something like 5 ppg, 6 rpg and some good hustle. Any other "budget" bigs in mind?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I'd aim a little higher then Shavlik, especially for 3 mil he has proven nothing.

Diop or Kwame should at least be discussed, both could play some solid D at the 5 next to Al, yeah neither really have an offensive game but we should have enough weapons and there really isnt much better out there thats available


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

The problem I have with those guys is that they're going to be more expensive, and not really produce a lot more. I doubt we could get either Kwame or Diop for less than the MLE. And Randolph--again, only if healthy--isn't a bad player, something like 13 ppg and 12 rpg per 36 minutes. I think he's an example of someone who can step in and produce (PLEASE understand I mean within reason--I'm not predicting him to be anything other than a role-player) what we need him to produce _without_ a major financial investment.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

True... i dunno whether they would match at all though really, id throw 1.5 out there, if you get him on the cheap then great... if not, im sure someone else could produce what he would for 3 mil


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> True... i dunno whether they would match at all though really, id throw 1.5 out there, if you get him on the cheap then great... if not, im sure someone else could produce what he would for 3 mil


OK, I admit 3 mil was high for a guy I don't really like _that_ much. But I also think it might be a bargain for what he could potentially produce. Frankly, if he were to get about 9 and 7 for the next season or two while we figure out how to really fill the position, it would be a steal. (Bigs being as overpaid as they always are.) And those numbers might be possible if he would remain healthy. Anyway, just a thought--not a plan or obsession.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Dude who some team is going to pick up for peanuts now is.... shaun livingston

is it a massive likelihood he'll never be any good, or will get injured again? probably

but if he comes for next to nothing it might be worth a shot, guy had serious talent and is back into actual basketball training now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Id almost forgot completely about him. Is he unrestricted?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah they declined his option...

if telfair walks he may be worth a look, like i said if you pay him next to nothing its low risk-high reward stuff potentially


----------

